# It’s Happening!



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark my words.... DON will have a very special main event!















@Firefromthegods - get than ban hammer ready - this place bout to turn into Chernobyl

Kenny v Orange Cassidy - discuss!

personally (no shock) - i am all for it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mark my words.... DON will have a very special main event!
> 
> View attachment 100755
> 
> ...


Hmmm please don't. I would prefer OC vs Darby


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mark my words.... DON will have a very special main event!
> 
> View attachment 100755
> 
> ...



Except he will likely lose. They should for sure make him world camp but in front of a crowd. Guy would be over as fuck


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

One day I'll be able to understand OC's appeal.

Until then he'll continue to be the worst part of Dynamite every single week.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Or they do OC vs Darby for a title change.. No need to get all excited.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

If this actually becomes a thing.. then I'm gonna start screen capping now so I can bring receipts for the insults I'm gonna get in the Ratings thread when Dynamite hits 7 or even 600k viewers.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Or it could be Kenny omega versus Darby to collect the belt


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be the lowest PPV number AEW ever did.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Or they do OC vs Darby for a title change.. No need to get all excited.


OC has already challenged for the TNT title - time for higher highs


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if OC and PAC had a #1 Contender's match in Dynamite in a few weeks and PAC wins to face Kenny at DON.

The idea of Kenny vs. OC for the title? No. I don' hate or love OC. All I know is that someone's gimmick is "I'm lazy until I'm not" shouldn't be a World Champion contender. That's just how I feel on that.

Though I will say this again, there's a conspiracy with OC in AEW, lol. Dude wasn't even ranked last week and all of a sudden he became #2. And that was BEFORE he pinned Penta. Before that, who was OC's biggest high profile 1 on 1 this year? Luther. So OC being ranked this high to begin with just feels forced.





__





Matches « Orange Cassidy « Wrestlers Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if OC and PAC had a #1 Contender's match in Dynamite in a few weeks and PAC wins to face Kenny at DON.
> 
> The idea of Kenny vs. OC for the title? No. I don' hate or love OC. All I know is that someone's gimmick is "I'm lazy until I'm not" shouldn't be a World Champion contender. That's just how I feel on that.
> 
> ...


i guess it depends where and how the count Arcade Anarchy - wasn‘t really a ‘tag’ match in the traditional sense

but he was ranked last week / been in the top 5 for almost a month i think


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful. Trashidy is AEW's version of a WWE dance gimmick. So no doubt they will have this clown have a long, competitive match with their champ and come close to beating him and make the whole company look like a joke.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i guess it depends where and how the count Arcade Anarchy - wasn‘t really a ‘tag’ match in the traditional sense
> 
> but he was ranked last week / been in the top 5 for almost a month i think


He randomly became #2 last week and was not ranked before.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i guess it depends where and how the count Arcade Anarchy - wasn‘t really a ‘tag’ match in the traditional sense
> 
> but he was ranked last week / been in the top 5 for almost a month i think











AEW | All Elite Wrestling Rankings | Official Website


View The Latest All Elite Wrestling (AEW) Rankings For Men's, Women's, and Tag Team Divisions Rankings. Updated Every Wednesday.




www.allelitewrestling.com





Before last week OC hadn't been on the Rankings at all.

And before last week and his victory against Penta, his 1 on 1 wins included the following:

*Luther
*Steven Stetson
*Ryan Nemeth
*John Skyler
*Prince Kai
*Dean Alexander
*VSK

I don't even know who most of those people are.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Their rankings suck the biggest dick possible. I dont care if OC fights Kenny. I will just skip that match, but how the fuck did Page fall to number 5 from number 1 yet he is 8-1, and the guy that beat him is number 4 at 5-1. Doesn't make any sense. Like what goes into these rankings lol?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I was half expecting to see one of your drawings when I opened the thread lol

I'm a fan of OC but don't want to see him at that level, really. I wouldn't write it off before hand and would give it a chance but it certainly wouldn't be getting my juices flowing in terms of a ppv main event....


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

La Parka said:


> It would be the lowest PPV number AEW ever did.


Remember when we sold you an exploding death match and a bunch of you bought it, but instead we gave you sparklers to end the night? Well to make up for it, we decided to give you Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy at the next ppv.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mark my words.... DON will have a very special main event!
> 
> View attachment 100755
> 
> ...


OC main eventing DON would be great if Tony wants to Fuck the fans more so than the last PPV which was a literal dud. Based on the last PPV I'm sure hes already turned off a lot of people.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I have ordered almost every single ppv, but they needed something really really good to sell me on DON3 after the sparkles at Revolution. Not ordering this one.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I have ordered almost every single ppv, but they needed something really really good to sell me on DON3 after the sparkles at Revolution. Not ordering this one.


Yes more reasons why AEW PPVs will drop.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'd personally wouldn't care if it was built up. But unless they do another Moxley match or a triple threat then Kenny's title match will be rushed. Honestly would be better off not doing a title match and doing Kenny and Don Callis vs Moxley and Eddie or something. 



Klitschko said:


> Their rankings suck the biggest dick possible. I dont care if OC fights Kenny. I will just skip that match, but how the fuck did Page fall to number 5 from number 1 yet he is 8-1, and the guy that beat him is number 4 at 5-1. Doesn't make any sense. *Like what goes into these rankings lol?*


What ever the booker wants, just like Wrestling in general, which is why the rankings are pointless.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> AEW | All Elite Wrestling Rankings | Official Website
> 
> 
> View The Latest All Elite Wrestling (AEW) Rankings For Men's, Women's, and Tag Team Divisions Rankings. Updated Every Wednesday.
> ...


they are titans of the wrestling industry ofcourse!

why you gotta harsh my buzz?


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't see why AEW critics would have a meltdown, I think they would be happy as that would mean ratings are gonna get worse.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

La Parka said:


> It would be the lowest PPV number AEW ever did.


Theyre trying to make this the worst ppv already so he can override the awful last one. I guess PPVs now are a joke in this company


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if OC and PAC had a #1 Contender's match in Dynamite in a few weeks and PAC wins to face Kenny at DON.
> 
> The idea of Kenny vs. OC for the title? No. I don' hate or love OC. All I know is that someone's gimmick is "I'm lazy until I'm not" shouldn't be a World Champion contender. That's just how I feel on that.
> 
> ...


Tony is a lame OC nerd mark. That's why


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> I have ordered almost every single ppv, but they needed something really really good to sell me on DON3 after the sparkles at Revolution. Not ordering this one.


considering the PPV is a few weeks away and their main feuds are

Mox and Omega.... Again

IC vs Pinnacle - which has its biggest match tonight on TV

QT Marshall vs Cody Rhodes - who are also facing off tonight.

I'm not sure why anyone would pay to watch a show thats set up to be of lesser quality than the free show tonight.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I don't see why AEW critics would have a meltdown, I think they would be happy as that would mean ratings are gonna get worse.


Appreciate the honesty, at least! Not many would admit to this but I suspect you're right in some cases.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd rather see Darby vs OC and build up PAC or Hangman to vs Omega but that likely just me. I could have sworn i read somewhere Omega was gone have a feud with Brian Cage, guess it was BS.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Could be a triple threat: Kenny vs. Moxley vs. OC, which would allow OC to just chill on the apron, while the other two beat the living hell out of each other. Then have OC try to steal it and eventually transform into just a "normal" guy, bringing his intensity level up to Kenny and Moxley for the rest of the match. That in-match transformation could actually be a star-making performance for OC, even while eating the pin at the end.

Then going by the rankings you get Darby vs. Pac for the TNT title, which has plenty of options, too. Darby refuses to tap and passes out. Sting throws in the towel. Sting cheats to help Darby retain. Darby is upset about it. Sting turns heel on the ungrateful Darby, which leads to a match between them.

So I actually like the options in these rankings.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> AEW | All Elite Wrestling Rankings | Official Website
> 
> 
> View The Latest All Elite Wrestling (AEW) Rankings For Men's, Women's, and Tag Team Divisions Rankings. Updated Every Wednesday.
> ...


Residents of Jobberville.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I don't see why AEW critics would have a meltdown, I think they would be happy as that would mean ratings are gonna get worse.


that is a surprisingly good point


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

The twirly fairy v the crap wrestler, AEW is the best!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I don't see why AEW critics would have a meltdown, I think they would be happy as that would mean ratings are gonna get worse.


I think it’s incredibly bad for the business if the top two wrestling brands are complete garbage so I would take no pleasure in seeing AEW sabotage itself and do like the OP suggested.

The reason why people are critical of AEW is because it’s the sports last chance at mainstream success and AEW is pissing it away and appealing to goofs like the OP who only want to mock and degrade the business until it’s completely unmarketable.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A ranking system in pro wrestling making no sense?




Naw, couldnt be


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC has already challenged for the TNT title - time for higher highs


If they do OC vs Kenny for Kennys titles, it´ll be a lackluster match. No way in hell is OC gonna take the titles, so what´s the point of having the match? That´s the same problem WWE has with Roman Reigns; Nobody is gonna take his title, so even if the match is good, there´s no excitement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> If they do OC vs Kenny for Kennys titles, it´ll be a lackluster match. No way in hell is OC gonna take the titles, so what´s the point of having the match? That´s the same problem WWE has with Roman Reigns; Nobody is gonna take his title, so even if the match is good, there´s no excitement.


well, you can kinda say that about any challenger to Omega now

so, then go for the one that’ll make the best story?

we‘ve not seem Elite v Best Friends in ages


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't mind Orange Cassidy, but at the same time I don't like to watch him wrestle. 

Give him a TV title shot, sure, but I don't ever want to see a 20 min + PPV title match involving him. Infact I won't see it as I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I don't see why AEW critics would have a meltdown, I think they would be happy as that would mean ratings are gonna get worse.


AEW critics want a good product. They don’t want the product to be worse.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy would make a good Dynamite main event but Double or Nothing I think will be Eddie Kingston


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, you can kinda say that about any challenger to Omega now
> 
> so, then go for the one that’ll make the best story?
> 
> we‘ve not seem Elite v Best Friends in ages


Put him against someone that at least looks like he can take it.
In the aforementioned Reigns scenario, Edge could have won the title at WM, but the minute they added Bryan, I knew Reigns would retain.
In AEW, there´s very few people who could have a chance due to their ADHD booking, but OC is not one of them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> I think it’s incredibly bad for the business if the top two wrestling brands are complete garbage so I would take no pleasure in seeing AEW sabotage itself and do like the OP suggested.
> 
> The reason why people are critical of AEW is because it’s the sports last chance at mainstream success and AEW is pissing it away and appealing to goofs like the OP who only want to mock and degrade the business until it’s completely unmarketable.


So you're critical because you think it has the chance of something it doesn't and never will have?

Kinda weird honestly but hey. You do you.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I know Cody “can’t” challenge for the title - but Kenny vs Cody would be a bigger match for Double or Nothing I think.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I see a triple threat building. Would be smart if they set up #1 contender match next week after blood n guts. PAC vs OC. I don’t know Pacs travel situation. If they gonna do Omega vs OC needs to main event dynamite not a ppv


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

All this tells me is AEW is in desperate need of some legit main eventers; people you can honestly see winning the title.

Omega, Moxley, and (_maybe_) Jericho is all I see at the moment. Cody and Pac, maybes.

MJF, Adam Page, Brian Cage . . . the potential is there, but not yet.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Omega is not facing OC at DoN. Take a breath and pull off the ledge. Death Triangle are feuding with the Lucha Bros. This is just a way to get Pac vs OC on Dynamite in the next couple weeks. It also plays into AEW's way of referencing prior history since Pac was OC's first major match where "he tried."

I am surprised that no one has picked up on the fact that they are trying to restart the Death Triangle vs Best Friends feud from right before the pandemic started. That feud got nuked by Pac being gone for so long. Now they are starting it back up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I still think it will be Omega vs Moxley Title vs Title. 

PAC/OC will lead to a Trio's match between DT and BF and will lead to a Trios Title or Tournament with a non-finish in that match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So you're critical because you think it has the chance of something it doesn't and never will have?
> 
> Kinda weird honestly but hey. You do you.


Believing that AEW can be better than Indy garbage isn’t as unrealistic as the loyalists seem to think it is.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

They had 3 months between Revolution and Double or Nothing. It will be fucking pathetic If the build up to the main event is 2-3 weeks long.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Omega vs Allin - Title vs Title - would get my money. 

Omega vs Cassidy wouldn't. Orange is a limited wrestler and the gimmick is pure low-mid card.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So you're critical because you think it has the chance of something it doesn't and never will have?
> 
> Kinda weird honestly but hey. You do you.


isn’t this just writing off pro-wrestling in general? You don’t believe it has a chance to be mainstream. I disagree with you.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

La Parka said:


> I think it’s incredibly bad for the business if the top two wrestling brands are complete garbage so I would take no pleasure in seeing AEW sabotage itself and do like the OP suggested.
> 
> The reason why people are critical of AEW is because it’s the sports last chance at mainstream success and AEW is pissing it away and appealing to goofs like the OP who only want to mock and degrade the business until it’s completely unmarketable.





Geert Wilders said:


> AEW critics want a good product. They don’t want the product to be worse.


Woah I am an AEW critic myself, I was just making a point since he tried to insult us with "having a meltdown", no one's gonna be having a meltdown if proven right.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I still think it will be Omega vs Moxley Title vs Title.
> 
> PAC/OC will lead to a Trio's match between DT and BF and will lead to a Trios Title or Tournament with a non-finish in that match.


Putting the inaugral trios belts on the team with Chuckie T would be a very AEW thing to do. Having Death Triangle as alternatives makes no difference here. Tony Khan fucking loves the Best Friends. They must be HIS Best Friends IRL?!?

Best Friends were quite over with the hug and gimmick. It was playful and fun. OC was getting equally hot. By putting them together he tried to combine the fandom for a supergroup of sorts. Its been very sucessful in the ring kayfabe. Pretty much always near the top of whatever rankings and actually rarely lose.

It just doesnt suit them though. They should have broke them up slowly with OC naturally going off to do his own thing when he got hotter than Best Friends. Have him show up in very random segment like in the car boot in that street fight sure, but dont keep them together as a group. Best Friends and OC as a power group has made AEW look weak overall IMO.

Compare that to the treatment Death Triangle has had. 3 mad talented guys who cant get a storyline that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> isn’t this just writing off pro-wrestling in general? You don’t believe it has a chance to be mainstream. I disagree with you.


Not really. It's just being realistic tbh.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Not really. It's just being realistic tbh.


in its current state, I agree with you.

It just takes that one viral/classic moment or a few stars who are able to cross the barrier between niche and mainstream. Last person to do that was Cena and even then you could argue "did he really?" You could argue that attitude era was right place, right time.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Arm Drag! said:


> *Putting the inaugral trios belts on the team with Chuckie T would be a very AEW thing to do. *Having Death Triangle as alternatives makes no difference here. Tony Khan fucking loves the Best Friends. They must be HIS Best Friends IRL?!?
> 
> Best Friends were quite over with the hug and gimmick. It was playful and fun. OC was getting equally hot. By putting them together he tried to combine the fandom for a supergroup of sorts. Its been very sucessful in the ring kayfabe. Pretty much always near the top of whatever rankings and actually rarely lose.
> 
> ...


Bucks run the tag division. I wouldn´t be surprised if Bucks/Omega gets first run with them now they didn´t get first run with the tag titles.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> *Bucks run the tag division. *I wouldn´t be surprised if Bucks/Omega gets first run with them now they didn´t get first run with the tag titles.


Me neither, but lets be fair... Bucks suck SCU/BF dick. I like them too but at the bottom of the card. They should occasonally break out a bit but neither is champ material nowadays IMO.

Its like putting the belt on Santino cause he's enjoyable to watch. You just dont do it, or you kill the credibility of your roster. Ive always said Chuckie T is a fat pussy. But he seems a nice guy. I was enjoying the butler angle. But why on earth is AEW pushing him for this BF association?! He shouldnt be winning feuds v Miros team, even if he has OC and Miro has Kip. 

Tbf Id prefer the belts had Kenny n Bucks to start them off than BF with Chuck.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Arm Drag! said:


> Me neither, but lets be fair... Bucks suck SCU/BF dick. I like them too but at the bottom of the card. They should occasonally break out a bit but neither is champ material nowadays IMO.
> 
> Its like putting the belt on Santino cause he's enjoyable to watch. You just dont do it, or you kill the credibility of your roster. Ive always said Chuckie T is a fat pussy. But he seems a nice guy. I was enjoying the butler angle. But why on earth is AEW pushing him for this BF association?! He shouldnt be winning feuds v Miros team, even if he has OC and Miro has Kip.
> 
> Tbf Id prefer the belts had Kenny n Bucks to start them off than BF with Chuck.


Chukles and Trent are the Best Friends. OC is the 3rd wheel, just as Scorpio Sky never really fitted well with SCU (in my opinion) -They were MUCH better as "World tag team champions of the world"
Chuck and Trent has been wrestling for ages, so what you see is what you get.. they´re never getting better. I don´t see them Pushing Chuck more than they´ve always done.. Best Friends has been hidden away in an awful feud over a broken arcade game, or in a fight against Santana and Ortiz. Never really anywhere near the tag titles.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> in its current state, I agree with you.
> 
> It just takes that one viral/classic moment or a few stars who are able to cross the barrier between niche and mainstream. Last person to do that was Cena and even then you could argue "did he really?" You could argue that attitude era was right place, right time.


Yeah. That's what I think what the AE was..right place right time. And that's something that you can't duplicate I feel like.

If it EVER goes mainstream again. I think that wrestling Will have to be something completely different than what it has ever been and even then I doubt it honestly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

OC does not fucking belong in any goddamn world title match. Fuck anyone that thinks that is a good fucking idea. Ban me. I don’t care. It’s fucking awful and makes your entire roster look like a bunch of fucking jokes.

Goddamn I hate Tony Khan’s stupid shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well OP was right. It is happening. And now Tony can celebrate on the decrease of buys on his next ppv. Great job Tony. Just when you thought you couldn't top the last ppv you just had to do it this time lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

See?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The sad thing is they didn't even TRY to tease the possibility of pac vs omega. Of the two OC was the only one omega interacted with.

Tony its fucking hard enough to stop the toddlers from burning the house down, why the fuck are you giving the critical crew and the all awesome association matches constantly?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

You cannot tell me if this is a match people would want to actually pay for as a matter of fact it's a match people probably would barely want to see on Dynamite seriously


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The main event on one of your biggest pay-per-views is no more than what you would normally see on a card on Dynamite if that tells you anything


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> The sad thing is they didn't even TRY to tease the possibility of pac vs omega. Of the two OC was the only one omega interacted with.
> 
> Tony its fucking hard enough to stop the toddlers from burning the house down, why the fuck are you giving the critical crew and the all awesome association matches constantly?


because the vocal minority is just that?

a vocal.... minority

OC is the business -you could hear it in the crowd tonight

while i love Pac - him v Kenny will not outsell Kenny v OC


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because the vocal minority is just that?
> 
> a vocal.... minority
> 
> ...


You got centrist posters even saying they would prefer pac because Cassidys gimmick is too silly to be in the main event though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because the vocal minority is just that?
> 
> a vocal.... minority
> 
> ...


The vocal minority are the ones who actually like this goof. The vast majority of wrestling fans are not watching this show. Some of us want them to actually grow by doing better things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> You got centrist posters even saying they would prefer pac because Cassidys gimmick is too silly to be in the main event though


On here maybe - but this bastion of positivity is hardly a true reflection of the AEW wrestling world fandom 

twitter and reddit on the aew fan forums is buzzing over it - OC is the guy

moreover - he’s their guy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> See?


If this happens


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> If this happens


lol 

honestly? I think we might be in for AEW’s first triple threat title match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> OC does not fucking belong in any goddamn world title match. Fuck anyone that thinks that is a good fucking idea. Ban me. I don’t care. It’s fucking awful and makes your entire roster look like a bunch of fucking jokes.
> 
> Goddamn I hate Tony Khan’s stupid shit.


You'd be surprised at how good of a (ppv) match-up that Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy would be for Double or Nothing later this month


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol
> 
> honestly? I think we might be in for AEW’s first triple threat title match


That's the best option


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> The vocal minority are the ones who actually like this goof. The vast majority of wrestling fans are not watching this show. Some of us want them to actually grow by doing better things.


Nah, let's be realistic here.

The majority of the wrestling audience would LOVE to watch Cassidy face Omega for that world title.

The vocal minority would be those who keep relentlessly opposing the idea of a fan favorite getting a well-deserved push.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, let's be realistic here.
> 
> The majority of the wrestling audience would LOVE to watch Cassidy face Omega for that world title.
> 
> The vocal minority would be those who keep relentlessly opposing the idea of a fan favorite getting a well-deserved push.


I am being realistic. A lot of things are subjective, but it is a fact that most wrestling fans are not watching any new product today. Goofiness is a big reason why. Some of us had to live through Santino, but at least below all the goofiness, he was a legit shooter. Trashidy is just a low rent Santino that makes people laugh at wrestling, not with it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

bdon said:


> OC does not fucking belong in any goddamn world title match. Fuck anyone that thinks that is a good fucking idea. Ban me. I don’t care. It’s fucking awful and makes your entire roster look like a bunch of fucking jokes.
> *
> Goddamn I hate Tony Khan’s stupid shit.*


You can only be this angry with him if you're secretly gay for him. Its a known fact.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

OC is not championship material. There's no doubt that he won't be going over Omega if he does get a title shot (more than likely) But I was thinking about guys like Val Venis and Al Snow .... didn't they get title shots back in the day against The Rock? I mean those guys are definitely far beyond Cassidy, but still they were comedy characters as well. Never booked as strong as Cassidy though lol


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> See?












Prophesy to us, O Master MortalExistenceInBovineSchool


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> OC is not championship material. There's no doubt that he won't be going over Omega if he does get a title shot (more than likely) But I was thinking about guys like Val Venis and Al Snow .... didn't they get title shots back in the day against The Rock? I mean those guys are definitely far beyond Cassidy, but still they were comedy characters as well. Never booked as strong as Cassidy though lol


That definitely never happened on PPV. By far the lowest rent WWF championship match on PPV during that entire time period was Big Show vs Big Boss Man.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> That definitely never happened on PPV. By far the lowest rent WWF championship match on PPV during that entire time period was Big Show vs Big Boss Man.


I almost forgot that OC vs. Omega is actually happening at a PPV.

Damn.. lol I mean Chris Benoit got a PPV shot at Rock really early in his career. These days standards are so low that even a comedy act with a low midcard ceiling will win something and get a title shot. OC is not a champion & it's a damn shame really.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> I almost forgot that OC vs. Omega is actually happening at a PPV.
> 
> Damn.. lol I mean Chris Benoit got a PPV shot at Rock really early in his career. These days standards are so low that even if a comedy act with a low midcard ceiling will win something and get a title shot. OC is not a champion & it's a damn shame really.


Crispin Wah was already a vet by the time he got to the WWF though. He won the WCW title on his last day there (which was overturned when he chose to leave) and was a badass. Perry Saturn's mop Moppy never got a title shot. That is basically what will happen here.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I’ve not watched Dynamite yet, only Jericho getting into bed at the end, but has OC vs Omega actually been booked for the PPV or is there a possibility that this could be a TV title defence before the PPV?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ve not watched Dynamite yet, only Jericho getting into bed at the end, but has OC vs Omega actually been booked for the PPV or is there a possibility that this could be a TV title defence before the PPV?


Nah, Orange Cassidy vs Pac is scheduled to take place next week on Dynamite (which is the battle of the top 2 world title contenders).

The winner of THAT match gets to face Kenny Omega for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing later this month.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Orange Cassidy vs Pac is scheduled to take place next week on Dynamite (which is the battle of the top 2 world title contenders).
> 
> The winner of THAT match gets to face Kenny Omega for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing later this month.


You better pray Pac wins, otherwise AEW is screwed.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Orange Cassidy vs Pac is scheduled to take place next week on Dynamite (which is the battle of the top 2 world title contenders).
> 
> The winner of THAT match gets to face Kenny Omega for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing later this month.


In that case Pac has to win, the history is there with Omega and he’s a worthy opponent.

OC is not on a level in ring or visually to be getting a world title match on PPV and it’s unlikely that he will ever be at that level.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> That definitely never happened on PPV. By far the lowest rent WWF championship match on PPV during that entire time period was Big Show vs Big Boss Man.


I'd wager a crisp high five that if Omega vs Orange Cassidy happens, it will be 10x better than Big Show vs Boss Man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'd wager a crisp high five that if Omega vs Orange Cassidy happens, it will be 10x better than Big Show vs Boss Man.


Anything multiplied by zero is still zero, so yeah, you are likely correct here, or at least even.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bravesfan3 said:


> You better pray Pac wins, otherwise AEW is screwed.


They won't be "screwed" no matter who wins next week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> The vocal minority are the ones who actually like this goof. The vast majority of wrestling fans are not watching this show. Some of us want them to actually grow by doing better things.





Two Sheds said:


> I am being realistic. A lot of things are subjective, but it is a fact that most wrestling fans are not watching any new product today. Goofiness is a big reason why. Some of us had to live through Santino, but at least below all the goofiness, he was a legit shooter. Trashidy is just a low rent Santino that makes people laugh at wrestling, not with it.


I don't want OC vs Omega either, especially if PAC is in the equation, but OC is barely on the show, and when he's not, the goofiness is essentially non-existent 95% of the time. The tens of millions of former fans that aren't watching AEW are not saying that they won't give it a chance because there's too much goofiness. It's due to a whole array of other reasons. 

AEW gives the typical/average wrestling fan everything they could want outside of the subjective fantasies that we make in our heads on how we want a feud or show booked. Yeah sure, some like myself are laughing at OC, personally I was never a fan, but everyone isn't laughing at him, because he does in fact have a large fanbase laughing WITH him. The guy gets more Youtube views than most of the top guys in WWE past and present. Believe it or not, I think The Undertaker is the only one who's got him beat. I think it's safe to say that the majority who DO know OC, are probably entertained by him. I think a lot of you who post on WF only post/view here and see the negative hive mind towards whatever the topic is for that day, and because you only visit here it's ingrained in your minds that he/she/this/that must be the problem if its the "WF bash AEW topic of the month". But the reaction towards AEW is completely different in other parts of the web. Even in the case of WWE, all of their videos have nothing but positive comments as bad as the shows have become. 

Goofiness has a place in wrestling for a lot of people and it's always been a part of every promotion. As long as it's slight, as in the case of AEW or even the Ruthless Aggression era, then I think most who don't like it just tune it out and pay attention to everything else. It's the sane thing to do when everything else is on a more serious note in the show. 

The rest don't even know he exists because most who were once wrestling fans are no longer fans and that has nothing to do with a 2 yr old company. The "majority" that you're talking about doesn't exist anymore. Most who used to be fans don't even know OC or AEW exists. It'll take tens or even hundreds of millions of dollars in ad spend around the world to even reach those people and have them pay attention to the marketing that AEW offers, especially because it takes like 5 or 6 impressions of an ad to be seen for the average person to click or watch it with full focus/intent. But even then, you always see the post about the lapsed fan here and there who fell in love with wrestling again because of AEW. So they are in fact having an effect, just not the wave that a lot of you want.

The only thing in my opinion they can't and haven't offered is the larger-than-life talent that we all look back in hindsight in the 90's or early 2000's and say "he was a mainstream star". Wrestling is not at that point anymore and again, it has nothing to do with AEW and their 5% of goofiness. 

Sorry for the long drawn-out response but sometimes the thoughts just flow and I keep typing lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I don't want OC vs Omega either, especially if PAC is in the equation, but OC is barely on the show, and when he's not, the goofiness is essentially non-existent 95% of the time. The tens of millions of former fans that aren't watching AEW are not saying that they won't give it a chance because there's too much goofiness. It's due to a whole array of other reasons.
> 
> AEW gives the typical/average wrestling fan everything they could want outside of the subjective fantasies that we make in our heads on how we want a feud or show booked. Yeah sure, some like myself are laughing at OC, personally I was never a fan, but everyone isn't laughing at him, because he does in fact have a large fanbase laughing WITH him. The guy gets more Youtube views than most of the top guys in WWE past and present. Believe it or not, I think The Undertaker is the only one who's got him beat. I think it's safe to say that the majority who DO know OC, are probably entertained by him. I think a lot of you who post on WF only post/view here and see the negative hive mind towards whatever the topic is for that day, and because you only visit here it's ingrained in your minds that he/she/this/that must be the problem if its the "WF bash AEW topic of the month". But the reaction towards AEW is completely different in other parts of the web. Even in the case of WWE, all of their videos have nothing but positive comments as bad as the shows have become.
> 
> ...


Orange Cassidy in the main event scene nearly ran off AEW fans last summer, goddammit. Sure, his segments were rated highly, but that doesn’t mean the product was better. The entire show took a fucking massive hit, because everyone had to play second fucking fiddle to Jericho and Orange goddamn Cassidy with Cody fucking rHHHodes playing Robin to their charades of a main event scene.

Cassidy does not belong in the spot. Tony Khan will never grow his product. This is a fact. He may not want to for all I know, but he is doing a disservice to Omega, Hangman, Mox, Miro, Kingston, Pac, even Cody rHHHodes every time he lets Orange Cassidy wrestle a main event program.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Not a PPV-worthy match. 
Dynamite special, maybe.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

Embarrassing. At best Orange Cassidy is an opening card comedy act.

It'd be like Funaki taking on Triple H at Backlash 00 for the WWF World Heavyweight Title...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was against it completely. But the segment this week was done really well. OC chants really added to it.

Then I remembered that DoN is going to be back with full capacity crowd. If OC is as over as he was pre-Covid. This will be a fun match. 

I'm in.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I don't want OC vs Omega either, especially if PAC is in the equation, but OC is barely on the show, and when he's not, the goofiness is essentially non-existent 95% of the time. The tens of millions of former fans that aren't watching AEW are not saying that they won't give it a chance because there's too much goofiness. It's due to a whole array of other reasons.
> 
> AEW gives the typical/average wrestling fan everything they could want outside of the subjective fantasies that we make in our heads on how we want a feud or show booked. Yeah sure, some like myself are laughing at OC, personally I was never a fan, but everyone isn't laughing at him, because he does in fact have a large fanbase laughing WITH him. The guy gets more Youtube views than most of the top guys in WWE past and present.


Um... the most youtube views OC gets are 31 mil and 16 mil. Segments that involved Cody & Pac. These were uploaded about a year ago. Cena vs. Rock was uploaded 5 months ago and has anywhere from 20-50 mil views. So he's not just surpassing Undertaker..


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brad Boyd said:


> Um... the most youtube views OC gets are 31 mil and 16 mil. Segments that involved Cody & Pac. These were uploaded about a year ago. Cena vs. Rock was uploaded 5 months ago and has anywhere 20-50 mil views. So he's not just surpassing Undertaker..







Has double the views of any aew video in history. Why didn’t WWE give either of these two ladies a push to the moon!?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Has double the views of any aew video in history. Why didn’t WWE give either of these two ladies a push to the moon!?


I was looking for something that'll top the views of OCs most viewed vids from last year but this is from 2017. Given this video could've got anywhere from 12-20 mil in its first year? I wouldn't be able to tell. But I was looking for WWE videos from this year that include any legend or star today that surpasses OC. People still care to see Rock vs. Cena today over OC, but that was already a given.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they do go ahead with Omega vs. OC, they are gonna have to load the undercard to sell it as a huge card, rather than a card with a huge main event. OC is definitely popular, but he's lost most of his big singles matches outside of the Jericho feud. That includes three failed challenges for the secondary TNT title.

Omega vs. PAC is a better match, but PAC has been coming and going so much that he's lacking momentum. He was on Dark this week, but has been absent while Fenix and Penta have been taking on OC/Trent/Chuck. Plus, DT have been back in heel mode against Best Friends, and a heel vs. heel main event is a hard sell for PPV.

If they do go with Omega vs. OC, they need to stack the card. My thoughts based on recent developments.

Omega vs. OC for the world title
Jericho vs. MJF in a loser leaves town for x months match
Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston for the tag belts
Miro vs. Lance Archer for the TNT title
Shida vs. Britt for the women's title
Christian Cage vs. Brian Cage (#1 contender)
Cody vs. Anthony Ogogo
Darby/Sting vs. Ethan Page/Scorpio


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

The way that promo went it seems like Omega is going to get involved next week because he doesn't think Cassidy is worthy and ultimately making it a triple thread match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega vs Orange Cassidy is probably the better selling match than Omega vs PAC buyrate wise. Sure we'd all like the latter match more as workrate would be off the charts with a potential MOTY candidate but PAC is under established as a character given all the time he has missed. 

Also any match will lack heat anyways given everybody knows Omega isn't losing the title so might as well give a novelty title match.

I'm still hoping for Omega vs Moxley title vs title, but it doesn't look like that is the direction as Bucks vs SCU being done next week to get it out of the way - with the #1 contender defeated, and after the four way match "cleaned out" rest of the contenders from having claim it sets up Bucks to have a title match against a non-ranked team. 

I wonder of Double or Nothing will have another Casino Battle Royale. 

I definitely think Cody vs Ogogo will happen.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

3venflow said:


> If they do go ahead with Omega vs. OC, they are gonna have to load the undercard to sell it as a huge card, rather than a card with a huge main event. OC is definitely popular, but he's lost most of his big singles matches outside of the Jericho feud. That includes three failed challenges for the secondary TNT title.
> 
> Omega vs. PAC is a better match, but PAC has been coming and going so much that he's lacking momentum. He was on Dark this week, but has been absent while Fenix and Penta have been taking on OC/Trent/Chuck. Plus, DT have been back in heel mode against Best Friends, and a heel vs. heel main event is a hard sell for PPV.
> 
> ...


Guaranteed that's what the card will be. I'd still be underwhelmed to see Omega vs. Cassidy. But at the end of day I guess OC sells t shirts and gets a substantial amount of views, enough that he warrants this kind of match? I don't know. I'm not fond of a silly comedy character being involved in the world title scene. Let alone a guy who hasn't really been built up properly to be in that kind of program. This is no different than Ziggler vs. Mcintyre last year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Frankly I don’t see why people are so worked up about OC/Omega.

PAC/Omega would be a better actual match, but PAC needs to be built up more for a match as big as that one can be. I’m a fan and I’d rather they save that match for a better time.

OC/Omega provides a fresh match that will likely be really fun for the live crowd. I mean, this is AEW. You’ll have plenty of matches that will be really good-great, and maybe even a classic. OC/Omega can be that fun character driven match that relies less on big move spots, and can still pop the crowd. And whether you like OC’s character/booking or not, when he takes things seriously he’s been shown to be able to hang with main event talent. It at least won’t be so far out there when he does show he can go with Omega in the ring.

Although he definitely should NOT win the title. That would be a huge mistake. He is however a great one-time filler opponent for Omega.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Frankly I don’t see why people are so worked up about OC/Omega.
> 
> PAC/Omega would be a better actual match, but PAC needs to be built up more for a match as big as that one can be. I’m a fan and I’d rather they save that match for a better time.
> 
> ...


There are so many other guys they could give the opportunity to who actually feel like World title material. Why not Page, why not Pac? Why not even Eddie Kingston? OC hasn't really been given that much momentum not more so than the others I've mentioned. He doesn't at all feel like the best candidate even for a filler opportunity.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brad Boyd said:


> There are so many other guys they could give the opportunity too who actually feel like World title material. Why not Page, why not Pac? Why not even Eddie Kingston? OC hasn't really been given that much momentum not more so than the others I've mentioned. He doesn't at all feel like the best candidate even for a filler opportunity.


Again PAC doesn’t sound that interesting right now. In a few months would be a different story.

Page would be fine but he should take the title off of Omega whenever they do wrestle, and I have a hunch they’re not ready to take the belt off of Omega just yet.

I think Kingston would be a good choice instead of Cassidy for DON. But also the idea of Mox and Kingston going after the tag titles is more appealing.

Cassidy is a good choice. Give him his “15 minutes of fame“ with Omega, and then he can go back to the mid-card after where he should normally be.

Only other guy I think might be a good choice for filler for Omega would be Archer, but I’d rather they keep him strong for a good program with Miro over the TNT title.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Again PAC doesn’t sound that interesting right now. In a few months would be a different story.
> 
> Page would be fine but he should take the title off of Omega whenever they do wrestle, and I have a hunch they’re not ready to take the belt off of Omega just yet.
> 
> ...


Archers another good pick. But since he's been involved with Sting and the TNT title picture it'd be random as hell to put him in the world title scene but its not like Oc or even Pac vs. Omega isn't random either. Kingston vs. Omega would make the most sense since both him and Mox are still feuding with Omega and his squad.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kingston has choked in every big match though. He lost to Cody, two failed world title shots against Mox, he lost to PAC, he lost his blowoff match to Archer after beating him a week earlier.

At least with Cassidy, there is the element of him being the upset kid who pinned Jericho twice.

Neither are my ideal challenger, but I'd sell Omega/OC over Omega/Kingston on a PPV show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brad Boyd said:


> Archers another good pick. But since he's been involved with Sting and the TNT title picture it'd be random as hell to put him in the world title scene but its not like Oc or even Pac vs. Omega isn't random either. Kingston vs. Omega would make the most sense since they're still feuding with Omega and his squad.


Kingston would definitely be the best choice from a story stand point, agreed.

But when I look at the following as two possibilities:

Kingston/Omega
Best Friends (?) and Moxley/Elite (4 v 4)

OC/Omega
Moxley and Kingston/Young Bucks

I find the second more appealing.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Kingston would definitely be the best choice from a story stand point, agreed.
> 
> But when I look at the following as two possibilities:
> 
> ...


I do love this Eddie and Mox tag team, not gonna lie, their chemistry is really strong. But I can't help but think they're above the tag division especially seeing as guys like The Bucks are the top guys right now. Oh well though. At the end of the day Oc isn't winning, we all know he isn't. We all know Jey Uso and Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Ziggler weren't winning when they got random title opportunities either in WWE. So it's all the same shit.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mark my words.... DON will have a very special main event!
> 
> View attachment 100755
> 
> ...


I have to admit Life, you're most likely spot-on. You even beat AEW to it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Orange Cassidy in the main event scene nearly ran off AEW fans last summer, goddammit. Sure, his segments were rated highly, but that doesn’t mean the product was better. The entire show took a fucking massive hit, because everyone had to play second fucking fiddle to Jericho and Orange goddamn Cassidy with Cody fucking rHHHodes playing Robin to their charades of a main event scene.
> 
> Cassidy does not belong in the spot. Tony Khan will never grow his product. This is a fact. He may not want to for all I know, but he is doing a disservice to Omega, Hangman, Mox, Miro, Kingston, Pac, even Cody rHHHodes every time he lets Orange Cassidy wrestle a main event program.


I didn't like OC/Jericho feud either and I also am not on board with him main eventing with Omega if it comes down to that. My point to @Two Sheds was more to paint a picture in regards to goofiness and its relation to wrestling and AEW as a whole.



Brad Boyd said:


> Um... the most youtube views OC gets are 31 mil and 16 mil. Segments that involved Cody & Pac. These were uploaded about a year ago. Cena vs. Rock was uploaded 5 months ago and has anywhere from 20-50 mil views. So he's not just surpassing Undertaker..


Okay, but that doesn't really negate my argument here lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe people think that OC will cause a bigger buyrate lol. There's a big difference between being a fun respected opener and a legitimate headliner. There's a point where the meme goes too far.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't want to dwell on this for much longer as not something to really get worked over. 

No matter how alot may think OC sucks and is a mid card comedy act for life including myself. If AEW really want to take such a risk on a main event of a ppv then that's something they will have to accept and deal with it if and mostly when it likely backfires on them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I can't believe people think that OC will cause a bigger buyrate lol. There's a big difference between being a fun respected opener and a legitimate headliner. There's a point where the meme goes too far.


luckily we’ll have the buys to vindicate or bury our opinions - whichever way


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> luckily we’ll have the buys to vindicate or bury our opinions - whichever way


C'mon, you know that's not true man!!! When Meltzer gives out the numbers, no one's going to believe him anyway, so AEW has already lost. No sense fighting the obvious, Life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> luckily we’ll have the buys to vindicate or bury our opinions - whichever way


Sure, though this still begs to ask. Where is the official Impact Rebellion 2021 PPV buys number


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega match will not sell the PPV because you know he is retaining. It's a throwaway title defense. Hell given how Khan likes the Orange Cassidy character, bought the entrance song rights and the like, OC could weirdly be one of the few that could pull a believable upset. I mean it's one in a million, but it's a better chance than Moxley, Archer, PAC, Mad King etc. 

The match is opposite of the last AEW World Title match on PPV which was the Dud Deathmatch. Not to mention the recency of the Blood and Guts match. This one would be hijinks and silliness and levity while eventually rising up to solid in-ring action. 

Bucks vs Mox/Mad King doesn't sell it for me either though - maybe interested in the stylistic clash between the teams and Mox being big enough to not have to cater to Bucks style. 

DoN3 seems like more a "Summer Slam" feel if these are the main events, along with Shida/Britt, Ogogo/Cody, Max vs Guevara.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I dunno about the impact numbers - who do we even trust to give the right numbers these days?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno about the impact numbers - who do we even trust to give the right numbers these days?


Meltzer


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Meltzer


eeeehhhhhh..... not sure i trust Meltz

wrestlenomics maybe?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eeeehhhhhh..... not sure i trust Meltz
> 
> wrestlenomics maybe?


Sure why not


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I don't want OC vs Omega either, especially if PAC is in the equation, but OC is barely on the show, and when he's not, the goofiness is essentially non-existent 95% of the time. The tens of millions of former fans that aren't watching AEW are not saying that they won't give it a chance because there's too much goofiness. It's due to a whole array of other reasons.


The leading reason was "It seemed more cartoonish than when I liked it." Yes, there are other reasons too, but that is a big one. You are telling me that a show that often times has multiple Dark Order segments featuring a literal child often, Marko Stunt existing, minivans, and whatever Cutlet has been doing lately is 95% non-goofy? I give them credit for cutting down on some of it, but there is still a good amount.



Prosper said:


> AEW gives the typical/average wrestling fan everything they could want outside of the subjective fantasies that we make in our heads on how we want a feud or show booked. Yeah sure, some like myself are laughing at OC, personally I was never a fan, but everyone isn't laughing at him, because he does in fact have a large fanbase laughing WITH him. The guy gets more Youtube views than most of the top guys in WWE past and present. Believe it or not, I think The Undertaker is the only one who's got him beat. I think it's safe to say that the majority who DO know OC, are probably entertained by him. I think a lot of you who post on WF only post/view here and see the negative hive mind towards whatever the topic is for that day, and because you only visit here it's ingrained in your minds that he/she/this/that must be the problem if its the "WF bash AEW topic of the month". But the reaction towards AEW is completely different in other parts of the web. Even in the case of WWE, all of their videos have nothing but positive comments as bad as the shows have become.


I saw the comments on AEW's twitter after they announced the match. Sure, there were fans, but plenty of people were rolling their eyes.



Prosper said:


> Goofiness has a place in wrestling for a lot of people and it's always been a part of every promotion. As long as it's slight, as in the case of AEW or even the Ruthless Aggression era, then I think most who don't like it just tune it out and pay attention to everything else. It's the sane thing to do when everything else is on a more serious note in the show.


In the AE and RA eras, if the main event and most of the show is firing on all cylinders, then I can roll my eyes at the goofy nonsense even though I still hate it. AEW goofiness is not slight though. They have had several people taking bumps for their small child, and now they are likely going to give the janitor a title shot. Comedy is not the same thing as goofiness. The Rock was great at comedy. But there are just too many guys goofing off in AEW and how no redeeming qualities to cover for it. We already have dumb comedy in WWE. Why do we need more of that? Just watch RAW.



Prosper said:


> The rest don't even know he exists because most who were once wrestling fans are no longer fans and that has nothing to do with a 2 yr old company. The "majority" that you're talking about doesn't exist anymore. Most who used to be fans don't even know OC or AEW exists. It'll take tens or even hundreds of millions of dollars in ad spend around the world to even reach those people and have them pay attention to the marketing that AEW offers, especially because it takes like 5 or 6 impressions of an ad to be seen for the average person to click or watch it with full focus/intent. But even then, you always see the post about the lapsed fan here and there who fell in love with wrestling again because of AEW. So they are in fact having an effect, just not the wave that a lot of you want.
> 
> The only thing in my opinion they can't and haven't offered is the larger-than-life talent that we all look back in hindsight in the 90's or early 2000's and say "he was a mainstream star". Wrestling is not at that point anymore and again, it has nothing to do with AEW and their 5% of goofiness.
> 
> Sorry for the long drawn-out response but sometimes the thoughts just flow and I keep typing lol.


I never said it was easy, but those people DO still exist (except for the ones who died obviously). They are lapsed fans because of WWE for the most part and the biggest reason given by them was the goofy, cartoonish, child show it started turning into. So while AEW did not cause them to stop being fans, they are not going to win them back by doing WWE lite stuff. Remember Hornswoggle? Well AEW has their version. Flipping pancakes? Well, AEW has guys dropping orange juice.

Wrestling is not at that point anymore, but doing a lot of the same goofy, intelligence insulting things that contributed to its decline is not going to reverse that trend. It is a schizophrenic product right now. They have a lot of good things going, but then Sue pulls up in the clown van and lets the kids out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Could you imagine if WWE had a geek like OC in the title picture LMAO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 100864


Ooh whazzat?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What ever the booker wants, just like Wrestling in general, which is why the rankings are pointless.


*It's so eye rolling when the apologists use the rankings as justification for the show being sports based presentation when they make no fucking sense and any jobber can inflate their win rate on two shows that no one watches.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well OP was right. It is happening. And now Tony can celebrate on the decrease of buys on his next ppv. Great job Tony. Just when you thought you couldn't top the last ppv you just had to do it this time lol.


*Here's the thing. Buyrates were going to decrease regardless because of the shit show they put on last time. That can't be blamed on OC, but it will to push a false agenda. Tony Khan is trying to get as many buys back as possible in spite of that situation by putting his most marketable guy in the main event. This is done to prevent the drop from being as bad as it should be.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I have no interest in watching Freshly Squashed OC no selling an F-in knee to the head. It’d be even worse if Kenny starts spamming V-Triggers and the hands in pockets geek no sells every single one of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 100864


*Impressive bars from beyond the grave like Tupac.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Here's the thing. Buyrates were going to decrease regardless because of the shit show they put on last time. That can't be blamed on OC, but it will to push a false agenda. Tony Khan is trying to get as many buys back as possible in spite of that situation by putting his most marketable guy in the main event. This is done to prevent the drop from being as bad as it should be.*





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How many movie companies allow youtubers to use their footage to just shit all over their movies? Critics highlight the good and the bad. They just don't wholly focus on the bad - they give credit when it's due. Movie companies are not pre-screening to self styled critics who run "ShittyMovies&Bad Acting.com"
> 
> Why "show grace" to an outlet monetizing the slandering of your product?


Cinemasins does they review entire movies while pointing out and joking on plotholes. They have 9 million subscribers. They get on everything from Frozen to Fast and Furious to Horror Movies.

View attachment 100865


View attachment 100867


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> The leading reason was "It seemed more cartoonish than when I liked it." Yes, there are other reasons too, but that is a big one. You are telling me that a show that often times has multiple Dark Order segments featuring a literal child often, Marko Stunt existing, minivans, and whatever Cutlet has been doing lately is 95% non-goofy? I give them credit for cutting down on some of it, but there is still a good amount.





Two Sheds said:


> I never said it was easy, but those people DO still exist (except for the ones who died obviously). They are lapsed fans because of WWE for the most part and the biggest reason given by them was the goofy, cartoonish, child show it started turning into. So while AEW did not cause them to stop being fans, they are not going to win them back by doing WWE lite stuff. Remember Hornswoggle? Well AEW has their version. Flipping pancakes? Well, AEW has guys dropping orange juice.
> 
> Wrestling is not at that point anymore, but doing a lot of the same goofy, intelligence insulting things that contributed to its decline is not going to reverse that trend. It is a schizophrenic product right now. They have a lot of good things going, but then Sue pulls up in the clown van and lets the kids out.


Yes but the frequency is nowhere close. That's why I say 95%. On RAW, you have New Day flipping pancakes every single week 52 weeks of the year. R-Truth runs around with the 24/7 title 52 weeks of the year. In AEW we saw orange juice once. Dark Order segments with Silver are not as bad as OC. Silver is what I would call good comedy personally and you maybe see him in a comedy backstage segment once every 2 months. And The Best Friends have proven that they can fight so coming out of a van then proceeding to whoop as 10 seconds later is not that bad either. The chances of someone randomly turning on AEW and seeing something goofy is extremely low.

What they do now in my opinion would certainly win back fans if they knew about it. It already has but not in waves. But where do you even start in getting their attention? People in their lives are not just coming up to them and saying "Have you seen that hot new wrestling show on TNT"? It happens but not en masse. It'll be a lot harder than most realize and not because of the show but because of the marketing that it would take for legions of lapsed fans to even notice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

From a business perspective i would totally make the cards much better to garner that money. But again im not Tony K


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Here's the thing. Buyrates were going to decrease regardless because of the shit show they put on last time. That can't be blamed on OC, but it will to push a false agenda. Tony Khan is trying to get as many buys back as possible in spite of that situation by putting his most marketable guy in the main event. This is done to prevent the drop from being as bad as it should be.*


I've been a paying ppv customer since i think DON but yes you are right, after the last ppv im done for a while. To be honest, the last ppv as a whole was pretty dull. Most of the bigger Dynamites were better than it. 

And i'll go as far as to say even Blood & Guts was better than the last ppv.


----------

